# Texas Republicans Endorse Medical Marijuana



## burnin1 (May 18, 2016)

From marijuana.com






*Texas Republicans Endorse Medical Marijuana *

By Tom Angell on May 16, 2016 

Texas could become one of the next places in the U.S. to enact a comprehensive medical marijuana program, if the state Republican Party has its way.

On Friday, delegates at the 2016 Texas GOP Convention voted to add a medical cannabis provision to the party platform.

We call upon the Texas Legislature to improve the 2015 Compassionate Use Act to allow doctors to determine the appropriate use of cannabis to prescribed patients, the plank reads, referring to the need to broaden the states existing law allowing certain patients with severe epilepsy to use marijuana extracts that are rich in cannabidiol (CBD) and low in tetrahydrocannabinol (THC).

According to Heath Fazio, Texas political director for the Marijuana Policy Project (MPP), the measure was approved by 78% of delegates voting at the convention.

Marijuana law reform is not a partisan issue, she wrote in an email. Texans of all political persuasions acknowledge that cannabis is medicine and support the reform of outdated policies. This move by Republican delegates affirms the integrity of the doctor/patient relationship by declaring that patients should have safe and legal access to medical cannabis if their doctors recommend it.

But dont mistake the Texas Republican Party for a bunch of legalizers. Another platform plank spotted by the San Antonio Current reads, We oppose legalization of illicit and synthetic drugs. We also oppose any needle exchange programs. Faith based rehabilitation programs should be considered as a part of an overall rehabilitation program.

A section on welfare reform says, Recipients should be required to submit to random drug testing in order to receive benefits.

The Texas Democratic Party, on the other hand, supports legalizing and regulating marijuana, and not just for medical use.

Texas Democrats urges the President, the Attorney General, Congress as well as the Texas Legislature, to support the passage of legislation to decriminalize the possession of marijuana and regulate its use, production, and sale as is done with tobacco and alcohol, reads the platform the party adopted in 2014.

Colorado and Washington have successfully implemented laws to legally possess up to one ounce of marijuana and regulate its use and sale and taxing of marijuana, the Texas Dems point out. The Governor in his budget for Colorado projects 134 million dollars in tax revenue in the current fiscal year. We urge the immediate decriminalization of possession and use of medical marijuana. We support the Texas Legislature to study the laws and systems in Colorado and Washington as a first step in implementing a similar system in Texas.

Even though the state GOP isnt on board with full legalization, its support for medical cannabis could add significant momentum to push an expansion bill across the finish line in an upcoming session. The party holds significant majorities in the the state House and Senate, and Gov. Greg Abbott is a Republican.

_Photo Courtesy of __Lukasz Stefanski_

http://www.marijuana.com/blog/news/2016/05/texas-republicans-endorse-medical-marijuana/


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2016)

Ain't going to happen while Greg Abbot is governor.    I live in Texas and it makes me sick.  

http://kwbu.org/post/gop-leaders-not-ready-say-yes-medical-marijuana-texas

This comment pretty much sums it up.

"I remain convinced that Texas should not legalize marijuana, nor should Texas open the door for conventional marijuana to be used for medical or medicinal purposes and as governor I will not allow it," Abbott adamantly said.

--------

As far as cbd oil, it's only given to people with extreme disabilities.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

What a jerk SM, that sucks.


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2016)

I am impressed with how strong the marijuana reform groups are in Texas.

Those of you in Texas have a hard fight ahead. 

The anti-prohibition groups are stronger now and public opinion on marijuana grows more favorable in Texas.

I don't get how people vote for anyone who does not favor the personal freedom to smoke a non-toxic flower.

Check out this website.
http://txcann.com/


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2016)

Thank you burnin, as always, thank you.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2016)

I agree completely burnin.  Pathetic.


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2016)

I have a feeling of guilt in the fight for the end of prohibition in Texas !---- I want to get out there on the front lines --signing petitions and going to meetings --Waving a sign or whatever but !--- I'm a pot farmer I can't risk coming to the attention of the wrong people !--- Sissy man Keef got to stay hidden !


----------



## DirtyDiana (May 18, 2016)

I sure as heck didn't vote for Abbott! We'll get there eventually with or without him. All  I have to say is, "34 million in tax revenue!!!"


----------



## burnin1 (May 18, 2016)

Abbott & Perry are not supporting the will of the public. ~ Burnin1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Texas Marijuana Poll







You know things are changing when one of the most conservative states starts to acknowledge marijuana not only for medicinal purposes but for recreational use as well. According to a recent poll, *49% of Texans are now in favor of legalizing marijuana* for recreational use while an overwhelming *77% support legalization of medical marijuana*. University of Texas conducted the survey, which consisted out of 1,200 people. Its not the biggest sample in the world but its enough to portray public opinion in a realistic light. The support expressed in the poll is probably a result of increased awareness related to expenditures that revolve around the arrests of marijuana users. *Clearly, its a waste of taxpayers money and arresting somebody just because they were caught with a joint can ruin a persons life*. Thats the official opinion of the *Texas Criminal Justice Coalition*. Its funny how tides are shifting and opinions are changing on an almost daily basis. The fluctuation of support for medical marijuana has always been unpredictable but with the new marijuana frenzy that is sweeping across the U.S., we are bound to see more states expressing similar attitudes toward medical marijuana.






Texas Governor Rick Perry

*Taxpayers Money Is Wasted*

Only last year, *over 73,000 people were arrested in Texas solely for possession of marijuana*. That number is not only alarming but it became even more concerning when we discovered that *those arrests represent 59% of all drug related arrests* in the state. Even though the support for marijuana has been amazing, *Governor Rick Perry* doesnt expect Texas to legalize marijuana in the near future. To be honest, nobody expects Texas to make the same moves as Washington and Colorado but *the people of Texas will decide when and if the time is right to legalize marijuana*. With more than 20 states that have already legalized marijuana for medical purposes, Texas is going to have a tough chance saying no to its people. On the other hand, State Senator Wendy Davis, the opposing Democrat candidate looking to replace Perry, loudly supports medical marijuana. The other counter candidate, *Attorney General Greg Abbott* supports the opinion that *already existing Texas laws should be strengthened and even more rigorous than they already are*. We expect Mr. Abbot to go down in flames because in Texas, if youre caught with up to two ounces of marijuana, you are looking at 180 days jail time and $2,000 fine. If youre caught with over 5 pounds, 2 years in jail are inevitable.






Texas Attorney General Greg Abbot


*Validity of The Poll*

As you already know, *medical marijuana is prescribed for a variety of illnesses, ranging from glaucoma to back pain and nausea*. In most cases, cancer patients consume weed because it alleviates their nausea and pain from chemotherapy. Plus, it helps them eat after they lost their appetite. *Its not logical to deny people treatment with marijuana; it should be available to everyone, not only the chosen few*. Of, course this poll has been criticized because it was conducted online, not in a controlled environment and therefore not completely random.


http://legalizationofmarijuana.com/texas-now-shows-support-for-legalizing-marijuana


----------



## Keef (May 18, 2016)

Down here by the border we got stuff U guys in the free states don't have to worry about !--- I get helicopter fly over several times a day by border patrol !---Some of the Police Departments down here are gonna object to the end of prohibition! ---Under the RICO Statute  they get to keep a portion of any cash they stop from making it to Mexico! ---Those Po-Po got the latest in all po-po gear --helicopters and all !---They do like catching a cash shipment and if they have anytime left they'll watch the border some !-- Then the cartels send a sacrificial group of illegals carring styrofoam packs across to tie up the border patrol while do the real smuggling elsewhere !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2016)

And Texas continues to be more progressive than Idaho.  Idaho's governor wouldn't even approve CBDs for children with seizures as "we did not know enough about it".  Abbot will not be in office forever and vetoes can be overridden.  This being written into the GOP platform in Texas is huge.


----------

